# Grossartiger Aurum 2 Fahrbericht



## Indian Summer (18. Juli 2012)

Der Link auf den Bericht von Maxi über das Aurum 2 wurde zwar schon 
im Aurum-Fred gepostet, da er jedoch so gut und mitreissend geschrieben wurde, 
stelle ich hier nochmals den Link rein; in der Hoffnung, dass ihr ebenso Spass 
am Lesen und den genialen Pics/Videos habt wie wir!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Spy74 (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Link  Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

